# Jungle Vals off color



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

My vals get a reddish/orange color to them, middle/ends of the leaves. Are they lacking something or just don't like my water(well water)? Everything else is green. Any thoughts?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Sometimes plants will increase their red/orange pigment as a result of high pH. This may be the cause. Other times it is a result of too much light. Are they otherwise healthy? If so, I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

Our water does have high pH, not quite liquid rock, but close and we even have a water softner on our water. It mainly to take out the rust though.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Val is a funny plant in the way they color up.

The picture below is taken when the water is 0 gH 0 no3 0 po4. Bascially when I did not dose anything in the water and the fishload was light.

Ca is what effect the size of val. the more Ca you have the bigger it get. This is the info I got from tropica a while back.

As for the reddish coloring, I am not sure why it turn red. the pH had always been <7.

When the PC bulbs on my tank were <1/2 year old, I notice the reddish growth on the vals near the substrate. The vals only show the red coloring when they are growing across the surface now. The bulbs are close to 1 year old.


----------

